# Fetish or abuse....sickening!!! warning - disturbing images



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

I have come across this profile on facebook. I have never been so shocked at someones deliberate actions in all my life! Reading further on her facebook page, its a fetish, shes a mistress and she's dominating the stallions.

Warning, this is not pretty viewing.

https://www.facebook.com/farida.khan.710

This woman is apparently a 'Mistress'. Here are a few wonderful quotes from her




			Farida Khan Hi AB thanks for the note. I dont learn riding I teach riding. I have been riding since my childhood and have been a aggressive rider and never allow my stallions to settle for anything. I enjoy to whip them hard and kick really hard and see them to suffer my my pleasure. I know i should not whip or kick them so hard,but this is how i have been brought up and its very difficult for me to change my style of riding.thanks for the invitation, i will surely come and visit you when i am in dubai next time. I am going to Mongolia next month, if you plan to visit do let me know. a group of 17 women all my frenz will be in mongolia on a riding trip for 9 days. cia
11 July 2011 at 06:04 · 3

Farida Khan It depends person to person. I really dont enjoy making the horse work the way he wants. Yes i do understand without whpping and spurring he can work and give the enjoyment. But despite his best performance i use my whips constantly and keep kicking him hard so that he knows who is the master. I am sorry but i just cannot astride a horse and not use the whips and kicks as they are main tool as far as riding comes. I teach my students too to force and use full use of whips and demand the best out of the horse
		
Click to expand...





			thank and i love to ride them pretty hard and love kicking in the flank quite hard and whip as much as hard possibl
		
Click to expand...

Please look away now if you want to know why im so upsetg













https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=318570854843252&set=vb.100000710206425&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=170168433016829&set=vb.100000710206425&type=3&theater


----------



## Shantara (18 January 2013)

As I said on FB - VILE!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

I am sickened  ive reported to facebook but apparently it doesnt break their terms and condiotns - despite the entire page being full horse cruelty pictures and videos!


----------



## B_2_B (18 January 2013)

I've reported her on facebook, both her whole profile and individual photos.

The more people that report it the more they are likely to look into it!

Does anyone have any idea of animal welfare organisations in India?


----------



## Shantara (18 January 2013)

Why oh why will facebook remove a picture of my friend in her bra (modelling, I might add, nothing smutty!) but they will not remove this filth?!


----------



## Amaranta (18 January 2013)

Saw this on facebook, vile vile vile woman


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

On her real profile are videos of children being whipped as well as horses!!!!


----------



## TheSylv007 (18 January 2013)

Christ on a bike, that's appalling.  I hope one day she comes a serious cropper and it will be well deserved.  I've reported the video as well but I'm sure nothing will happen.


----------



## TheoryX1 (18 January 2013)

Urgh, what a strange woman.  I see she likes to ride hatless, so  lets just hope the poor ******s she rides tip her off and stand on her head out of revenge.  It does sound rather like some weird fetish or perversion though.  There are some really queer people out there of both sexes though. One of my friends used to own a racing yard and I have heard some extremely sick and warped stores from her about what went on in that industry, particularly with men and mares.  Not nice.

If FB dont want to know, I dont know what you can do really.  Shame.


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

Someone mentioned BHS but shes based in India so tbh there isnt much i can do except almost cry at the videos and images 

I just do not understand the mentality of some people! Id love to show her what i could do with a whip on her, see if she likes it!


----------



## HuntingPink (18 January 2013)

Nasty, horrible, sick, evil woman


----------



## mightymammoth (18 January 2013)

I'm hoping her and the horse part company and the horse stands on her head or kicks her in the head the world would be a better place without this disgusting article.


----------



## katastrophykat (18 January 2013)

Is it not a pee take?? There are no welts on the horses and none of her actually making contact- that I can see... I don't agree for a second that she's riding them decently- she isn't- but are they just taken for effect??


----------



## HuntingPink (18 January 2013)

Surely if there are photos of her abusing children on her profile she can be reported to FB and they should notify the authorities?  I know that they don't act on animal abuse but surely they should act on child abuse?


----------



## TandD (18 January 2013)

how has she not been bucked off??? if i did that to either of mine...id be on the floor quicker than that whip could touch their arse.......theres a time and place for one short sharp single smack.........but constant whipping.... wow.....


----------



## mandwhy (18 January 2013)

I am confused by the human race! Also confused she hasn't been flattened yet.

Do it to consenting adults all you like if that's where they get their kicks, but don't understand how this is a fetish anyway.


----------



## mightymammoth (18 January 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			Is it not a pee take?? There are no welts on the horses and none of her actually making contact- that I can see... I don't agree for a second that she's riding them decently- she isn't- but are they just taken for effect??
		
Click to expand...

I really hope so, I don't know what the worlds coming to I really don't 

I've reported her on facebook (for all the good it will do) and blocked it.


----------



## Bigbenji (18 January 2013)

TheSylv007 said:



			Christ on a bike, that's appalling.  I hope one day she comes a serious cropper and it will be well deserved.  I've reported the video as well but I'm sure nothing will happen.
		
Click to expand...

 Have to agree. One day one of those stallions she enjoys beating will turn the tables and I know which I'll be putting my money on.

It's the sad 'men' who seem to like watching this woman that amuses me. Weirdos


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

Apparently, this is fine for facebook!


----------



## B_2_B (18 January 2013)

It's real, there are videos too


----------



## Springy (18 January 2013)

OOOh she needs a beating with that stick 

Hopefully she will come off and be killed as she is braying them and has NO HAT!!!!!!!! Muppet


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			Is it not a pee take?? There are no welts on the horses and none of her actually making contact- that I can see... I don't agree for a second that she's riding them decently- she isn't- but are they just taken for effect??
		
Click to expand...

No she means it. Some of her other videos it is obvious the whip makes contact. On her other profile are video after video of child whippings and horse whippings. All reported,


----------



## Perissa (18 January 2013)

OMGosh, we had three mutual friends - not any more I hasten to add!.

How do you report the photo's?  I just tried and the only way that I could see meant I was blocking her.  I don't want to block her as I want to know if her profile and or photos are removed.


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

Perissa said:



			OMGosh, we had three mutual friends - not any more I hasten to add!.

How do you report the photo's?  I just tried and the only way that I could see meant I was blocking her.  I don't want to block her as I want to know if her profile and or photos are removed.
		
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!

Click on the picture  hover your mouse over the picture and click options -> report/block and report that way.


----------



## flirtygerty (18 January 2013)

Evil tart, I'd love her to visit me, she would live to regret it.
Her poor horses


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

flirtygerty said:



			Evil tart, I'd love her to visit me, she would live to regret it.
Her poor horses
		
Click to expand...

But are they her horses?! All pictures seem to be of difernt horses and she hints to being a riding instructor....

Its no better then cockfighting or dog fighting.


----------



## Buds_mum (18 January 2013)

No no no this is so horrible


----------



## Marydoll (18 January 2013)

i hope she comes off and the horse stoves her head in evil git


----------



## mandwhy (18 January 2013)

The people commenting are even worse! 'you are such a good rider' errrrrm really? 

The one with the grey horse is probably the worst and he does seem to have some marks on him. Stupid bint.


----------



## B_2_B (18 January 2013)

info@horsetalk.co.nz

Horsetalk NZ might run it, worth a quick email from a few people anyway.

or message on fb http://www.facebook.com/Horsetalk?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## eatmyshorts (18 January 2013)

I'd love to witness her suffering if i took a whip to her. Poor poor horses. I've click on loads of the photos & reported them to Facebook - the more people do the same the better, Fb will have to take notice.


----------



## Trinity Fox (18 January 2013)

Looking at it all the pics look pretty pro maybe wrong word there, looks like a page for weirdos, where there is money to be made there is always some horrible person willing to abuse whoever or whatever it takes to make it.

Maybe if you report the page as being in some way, do not quite know how to word this but sexual orientated abuse, if not I would suggest contacting a newspaper they would lap this up and would probably get the page closed as a result. There is a kink for everything and if she is claiming to be a mistress, then it is sexual probably for money, prostitution suggest this to facebook , if they do nothing contact the daily fail they will love the story.


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

B_2_B said:



info@horsetalk.co.nz

Horsetalk NZ might run it, worth a quick email from a few people anyway.

or message on fb http://www.facebook.com/Horsetalk?ref=ts&fref=ts

Click to expand...

Ive emails them just now and also sent the same message to their facebook site, thanks.


----------



## Tiffany (18 January 2013)

Hopefully one of her stallions will retaliate, throw her off and she'll knock some sense in to her stupid head


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (18 January 2013)

ohhh i would love to get my hands on that.....piece of.....thing.


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 January 2013)

She is bound to get her just desserts the bitch


----------



## Caledonia (18 January 2013)

I think the clue might be in this site - she has it on her 'likes' - OMG

If it's too ropey, TFC, remove it.

It's well pervy - might be at the root of her motivation?


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

She admits she is a mistress or a 'pro-domme'. But whether she htat or the Queen of Sheba - no one has the god given right to inflict pain and suffering on another animal or human being.


----------



## gracey (18 January 2013)

have a look at the woman commenting on some of the pictures .. she is another one that has the same festish!!   she was telling her to turn her white stallion red!!! i can't believe people like this can actually get away with it!! poor poor horses


----------



## noodle_ (18 January 2013)

wtf?!



what a sick woman?!!?


i hoenstly dont even know what to add except its so so wrong!!



and shes also a crap rider (see her vids)


----------



## Gingerwitch (18 January 2013)

if they put this in the public domain..... what the hell do they do in private... I hope one of em turns on the stupid bint....


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

I feel sick 

What the hell is this world coming too?! We are supposed to be a cilivised species but if i were to say we were like animals, it would be an insult to the animal kingdom!


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			wtf?!



what a sick woman?!!?


i hoenstly dont even know what to add except its so so wrong!!



and shes also a crap rider (see her vids)
		
Click to expand...

The last line of your post made me giggle...love the after thought!


----------



## B_2_B (18 January 2013)

Well she admits she doesn't like horses 

So angry with her and sad for the horses.


----------



## Buds_mum (18 January 2013)

The woman commenting to turn the 'white horse red with your whipping'. People like this should no exist. It makes me angry to know I have to be on the same planet as them.

Sick horrific woman. They have no right to inflict pain on those poor horses. 
I couldn't write what she deserves


----------



## Delicious_D (18 January 2013)

Im having to restrain myself as this is a public forum and i dont want to write anything i wouldnt want my boss/mum to read - but my anger for her is pure!


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

Arghhhh, there are no words! Why do they inflict this sort of stuff on animals who have no voice or choice to escape?! 
If she has a fetish for whipping etc, why not inflict it on herself not an innocent animal?!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 January 2013)

Put her and a horse in a building, 
attract all of the violent-fetish perverts in to the building
remove horse to a place of pain-free safety, 
lock doors and then set fire to the building.

Seems like a reasonable plan, that mentality doesn't deserve to be on the planet.
bitch!


----------



## PingPongPony (18 January 2013)

sick woman  i suggest that she reads 50 shades of grey and has a similar arrangement with another human being who enjoys it too, not do it to poor horses who have no say in whether they want to participate or not!  i might just message her this suggestion..


----------



## dancingkris (18 January 2013)

Appalling - have looked and wished I hadn't. She makes my blood boil the sick b***h. Have reported the pic of the poor grey to FB. Lets hope karma steps in soon - what goes around comes around - vile creature that she is.


----------



## Cobber (18 January 2013)

I sent her a message saying exactly what i think about her and reported her profile. Sick sick person


----------



## Trinity Fox (18 January 2013)

While I would report I would ask people not to send messages stating how much it offends them, these sort of people get a kick sexual or otherwise from hearing this.


----------



## Fransurrey (19 January 2013)

Trinity Fox said:



			While I would report I would ask people not to send messages stating how much it offends them, these sort of people get a kick sexual or otherwise from hearing this.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

Have come across this kind of sick fetish before. Can't remember what they call it, but I agree, it's horrific.


----------



## fburton (19 January 2013)

Wtf!  She should be sectioned immediately.


----------



## Tash88 (19 January 2013)

This is disgusting and I am tempted to write something. I especially hate how others seem to follow her and commend her 'horsemanship' like she is some sort of mentor. 

I hope her page gets taken off FB soon, and that those on here who have sent messages get a reply.


----------



## JenJ (19 January 2013)

Not defending the photos at all, but isn't the profile fake? 

The photos are of many different girls, some have been identified by a third party, and on some shots she claims in different comments that it's her then her sister?


----------



## Shantara (19 January 2013)

The thing that gets me - I'm all for odd fetishes, so long as everyone consents. I've seen some really really weird things, but everyone was enjoying it - those poor animals can't consent and are so obviously hating every second. I hope one day she realises what a terrible person she's been and changes her ways.


----------



## Delicious_D (19 January 2013)

Anyone heard back from facebook yet?

I second not contacting the person(s) who run the profile....just report.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

I can't imagine horses' rights are high priority in India considering the attitudes to women's rights recently highlighted in the news.

And she teaches other people.  I have a horrible feeling this sort of riding may be more commonplace in some spheres than we realise.

Hopefully one of her stallions will outmatch her one day.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

Just found the video links... utterly horrible.  It's not just the whipping, it's the way she is using the rein with those long shanks to harness the energy from the whipping - the mouth must be a mess inside.

An Indian man I saw had posted this simple comment: God save the equine.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 January 2013)

haven't read all of the thread but before FB, there were yahoo groups and a woman was showing this sort of stuff on there as well apparently-years ago. wonder if its her-but there were people trying to bring about an abuse investigation. sorry to be vague but I didn't see it-just heard about it on forums.


----------



## ester (19 January 2013)

I haven't seen all the vids but the one someone else linked to on FB (black fresian) seemed to have an awful lot of sound effects added on which made me think perhaps it isn't all completely real.


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 January 2013)

Absolutely horrific - it does sound very fetishist


----------



## Irishbabygirl (19 January 2013)

I just hope this is fake, but sadly I don't think it is.


----------



## Shantara (19 January 2013)

Irishbabygirl said:



			I just hope this is fake, but sadly I don't think it is.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is fake either. It's not that far fetched and although it sickens me, it doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## ester (19 January 2013)

See I don't really think its fake per se, but enhanced/exaggerated perhaps..


----------



## pip6 (19 January 2013)

Personally think it's genuine. Those horses knowhat a raised whip means. What I find really wierd is the men on her site who seem to be getting a kick from it. When you have a country (which yes I have been to) that does not regard people as human if they are born into the wrong cast, they are not going to care about someone hitting horses.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			I can't imagine horses' rights are high priority in India considering the attitudes to women's rights recently highlighted in the news.
		
Click to expand...

The attitudes to horses' rights is no better in India - the bits some of them use, the way horses are tethered in buildings with a back leg shackled out behind it .....

There are a few enlightened individuals there doing their utmost to improve things - but this ghastly beetch does not deserve ANY rights!!  She deserves a bit of what happened to the unfortunate student in the news lately!


----------



## tallyho! (19 January 2013)

Lets just all wish really hard that a stallion kicks both her legs off.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 January 2013)

What a horrible woman, I am shocked the horses put up with it you would only hit my mare once like that she would be on the floor I dont think she would get back on either, she has to be a very sick and twisted person to want to carry on like that.


----------



## unbalanced (19 January 2013)

Poor horses


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 January 2013)

Vids & Pics were sickening, have reported as many as I could


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 January 2013)

I have sent the link to my good friend in India who is trying to improve things - running a 'proper' riding school - and an organisation that is teaching local people to look after horses better.  https://www.facebook.com/TCESIndia

She's at the other end of the country from him but he will see what he can do!


----------



## justforfun (19 January 2013)

Nasty, evil sick bitch.
No 'true' fetish related person would ever do that, and the fetish schene would be horified if she wants to hide behind them.

The horses are terrified of her, the photos speak a miilliom words, she is nothing more than a cold hearted bully.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			On her real profile are videos of children being whipped as well as horses!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can you PM me the link to that as it will help my friend in India get the police interested!


----------



## VioletStripe (19 January 2013)

useful that they don't wear a hat - let's hope that comes into play when she's inevitably thrown off.


----------



## spotty_pony (19 January 2013)

At first glance through the photos I thought it was some kind of sick joke - but reading through some of those comments made my skin crawl!  I watched one video but had to stop as I was nearly physically sick! Poor horses - I can't believe people like her are allowed to remain alive on this planet, let alone be anywhere near horses!


----------



## dressagelove (19 January 2013)

Everyone just message her and tell her she doesn't deserve horses. What a freak.


----------



## shannonandtay (19 January 2013)

Sickening I can't look at the videos, the woman is mad but also what's this about the child whippings surely she can't have posted pics of this and no ones taken any notice


----------



## Frances144 (19 January 2013)

Facebook replied to me saying they didn't consider her photos a problem.


----------



## Vanner (19 January 2013)

what a complete freak of nature.  Hopefully she'll fall off onto her evil head ...


----------



## mightymammoth (19 January 2013)

Frances144 said:



			Facebook replied to me saying they didn't consider her photos a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to email her with a load of abuse but thought better of it in the end, what kind of thing did you put? I'm not sure what angle to take?


----------



## Luci07 (19 January 2013)

Frances144 said:



			Facebook replied to me saying they didn't consider her photos a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Can you ask them how many complaints does it take before they consider it a problem? Because we all would be very happy to oblige with building up the number of complaints.


----------



## mightymammoth (19 January 2013)

sorry I misread I thought you had emailed the freak directly.


----------



## Delicious_D (19 January 2013)

Ive heard nothing back from facebook regarding my new complaint.

Might email them with a formal complaint...


----------



## mightymammoth (19 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Ive heard nothing back from facebook regarding my new complaint.

Might email them with a formal complaint...
		
Click to expand...

I will do the same if you post the link you use.


----------



## Frances144 (19 January 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Can you ask them how many complaints does it take before they consider it a problem? Because we all would be very happy to oblige with building up the number of complaints.
		
Click to expand...

FB don't offer you an opportunity to "discuss" their decision, sadly.  Very disappointed.  No, actually rather sickened.







No, my bad - there is a place to "discuss" it. I left feedback.


----------



## sidsmum (19 January 2013)

Facebook have told me that the photos are not considered a problem too.


----------



## Delicious_D (19 January 2013)

Right, so facebook is basically facilititating these abuses then?!

They must have a complaints department!


----------



## Red30563 (19 January 2013)

There is a FB group to try and take some action against her, or at least get her pics and vids removed...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-This-WOman/494694557240253?fref=ts


----------



## dark_prince (19 January 2013)

This is so bizarre. I am disgusted and appalled, yes, but mostly shocked. Shocked that someone could genuinely get 'pleasure' from whipping an animal til it bleeds. Some of the comments on the photos are truly disturbing.. 'Sanjana Malhotra I don't like the color of the horse...Perhaps red color would be better...' and 'Sanjana Malhotra Farida, I mean you could change color by whipping severely...'

Haven't read through the thread yet, but does anyone know what country this woman is from? How did OP find out about her?

So so soooooo bizarre. It's not the images but the comments from her and others that have really disturbed me..


----------



## YorksG (19 January 2013)

Surely the thing to do with any service provider who has such an amoral and unethical stance, is to have no more to do with them. I have severe worries with a lot of what facebook does, this is just one more example of an amoral business.


----------



## G&T (19 January 2013)

Really shocking, as people have said weird fetishes are one thing but the horses don't have any choice about participating - very cruel.

There is some appalling stuff out there, this is from a facebook page linked from that woman's page:

http://www.clips4all.com/shop/pi/en/AutumnLeavesPart2.html#.T9bqipkWjeU.facebook


----------



## winkles (19 January 2013)

I don't understand what the benefits of getting the pictures off Facebook are. Surely with them directly on her profile they could be used as evidence to create awareness about what's going on (just as has happened on this thread)?

I doubt that her photos being removed is going to stop her abusing horses.


----------



## dark_prince (19 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			An Indian man I saw had posted this simple comment: God save the equine.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this and had a look on his profile. Judging by his photos and the way he speaks about horses, there are at least a few in India that are well looked after.

Quite a poignant comparison between the two people.


----------



## djeban (20 January 2013)

I have emailed this Indian rescue centre asking them if there is anything they can do. Maybe if enough people write to them they will take action.
http://www.idaindia.org/index.htm
In Defence of Animals India


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 January 2013)

djeban said:



			I have emailed this Indian rescue centre asking them if there is anything they can do. Maybe if enough people write to them they will take action.
http://www.idaindia.org/index.htm
In Defence of Animals India
		
Click to expand...

Thats a really good idea - have mailed also.


----------



## Coop (20 January 2013)

I have just looked at this-omg! Have reported most of her awful pictures, facebook have so far refused to remove the first one, and I was able 'to ask her to remove' it. Will see what happens.
Gave FB a mouthful not that it will work I expect.


----------



## texel (20 January 2013)

When you look at the title of one of her albums 'Hard Ride' and the comments made by her followers such as;

'beautiful pics - post more' and 'superbbb attitude....awesome riding...............'

I guess folk over there do not see anything wrong which what she is doing  

and in reply to some of her comments in this album she responds thus: 

'i ride all my horses this way and very demanding when it comes to riding. I enjoy whipping and kicking them hard and harder"

"oh yes it definitely hurts them a lot and i enjoy seeing them suffering for my pleasure. whipping and kicking is the best thing i like when i am astride it gives me a nice feel and its such a wonderful feeling to control such a beast"

she enjoys whipping and beating them so much, and I expect she will not stop unless one of the horses decides to fight back.

Will email the rescue centre ...............

Can't we as H&H forum folk start a petition and then send it to FB, the rescue center and anyone else etc ?  or can we start a FB page with a petition attached ?


----------



## Amymay (20 January 2013)

Reported enough, FB should remove, and ban.

After all they've been doing nothing but over the past 24 hours - merely over a few cross words between a mad psychic and a few intelligent HHO's......


----------



## Coop (20 January 2013)

Second photo I reported not removed. Facebook are unfortunately promoting these cruel pictures.

One of her comments 'he does bleed sometime when i kick him too hard on some given day, but you could see him soaked in foam most of the time due to extensive hard riding'

one from a friend 'I don't like the color of the horse...Perhaps red color would be better...'

and ' Farida, I mean you could change color by whipping severely...'

Comments 2 and 3 were from Sanjana Malhotra, another sicko.


----------



## Coop (20 January 2013)

All 8 of the pictures I have reported have been reviewed by Facebook and they will not remove them.


----------



## lorniie_X (21 January 2013)

I reported her facebook page to some India based animal welfare organisations last night. not sure if anyone has had the common sense to do so yet but can't hurt to harrass them about it


----------



## eahotson (21 January 2013)

Its a wind up.


----------



## Luci07 (21 January 2013)

Just odd, even if it is a windup.. Facebook won't remove these pictures but are BLOCKING rescues from sharing photos etc to help a dog in distress!


----------



## cindydog (21 January 2013)

Have tried links,, now been removed.


----------



## Amymay (21 January 2013)

Yep, now removed.


----------



## gracey (21 January 2013)

I just wish she could be removed from the face of the earth so easily!


----------



## Coop (21 January 2013)

Has she been removed, or blocked me, can't find her at all? Hopefully banished from FB.


----------



## tallyho! (21 January 2013)

Yes, def gone. 

But she will still be up to beating those stallions.


----------



## indie999 (21 January 2013)

Unfortunately reading between the lines is she really interested in horses or is she selling something else? Unfortunately if she is wealthy or feeding the appetite of the wealthy in particularly India where a lot can be bought. Animal welfare and any welfare is nigh impossible to police. Tigers are killed for £70K to feed the chinese appetite for medicine, despite being protected in parks etc.
The national example is of the frequent human rape in India where they have the  most huge military who are hopeless at policing etc as publicised in the press recently. Delhi has a huge military police force(if anyone has visited you think they could get more work done to protect their own people). What I am saying is animals come low in the pecking order in India. The caste system is still extremely strong.
Life is cheap. But its great to see it publicised and an utter embarrassment to India...yet again!. I cant see the images but nothing suprises me at how low people can go on the depravity scale.


----------



## mightymammoth (1 February 2013)

please sign this petition http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/stop-farida-khan-now-stop-horse-abuse.html


----------



## singing dawg (1 February 2013)

Signed.

Now trying to take this thread to other forums.

Should it go the the national papers? 

Stupid question of course it should.


----------



## tallyho! (2 February 2013)

Signed and shared to me facebook.


----------



## shannonandtay (2 February 2013)

Signed and shared


----------



## Bourbons (2 February 2013)

Signed and shared. Vile woman!!


----------



## sharonmaskell (2 February 2013)

Signed.


----------



## Ashgrove (2 February 2013)

Signed


----------



## RockinRudolph (2 February 2013)

Signed


----------



## 1stclassalan (2 February 2013)

Hmmm.... my first impression was ...... I've seen worse at Badminton.... then I thought ... yep, far worse - I've seen many top names laying into their mounts similar to the way I've cut down trees. Not that it excuses anybody.

On closer inspection - particularly the first video - this girl says "stallions"  - isn't there some things missing from this one? Very grainy quality but I'm pretty sure that's a gelding.

Also, that's hardly hard riding is it? Abysmal riding, double kick aids, wrong leg, confused positioning - where do I stop? Pity really because the rider has some natural balance and ability. 

But I wouldn't get too hot under my collar about it - she doesn't do much for me anyway! Hahahah.....

I signed the petition though - I expect I shall get reams of horse porn in my in-box now!


----------



## missmarple123 (9 February 2013)

Sorry, I just copy&paste what I just wrote in another forum:

Hi!

I just signed up here especially because of this Farida Khan thing I saw yesterday on FB. No use saying how shocked I was about this sick thing and I started to make FB notice about those contents. Later I found out that many have done so too - obviously without any positive feedbacks from the platform.

As I couldn´t forget about this I started do do some internet research as I my spontaneous suspicion was that this is about some sick sexual fetisch something - now I can say I´m convinced I find this confermed. I picked a few random friends of Farida Khan´s profile which looked suspicious and found several private profiles looking like private profiles but without a doubt are professional sick fetisch stuff - without horses but many contents also abuse against animals similar to Khan´s shared contents. Some pix could have been her or/and other girls she show in her profile. So I´m pretty sure meanwhile that the site "Farida Khan" is just a "catcher" to meet interested and to advertise and share those cruel videos and images! The way Farida Khan talks in her statements does also obviously very clear go in this fetisch direction - she talks like a) she would advertise her "service" (videos and pix) and b) to give an insight what her clients can expect to get when they´re interested. For me, too many details lead in this direction. I´m sure I´m right with this! To see all this does not make the whole thing better now, quite the contrary as there seem to be a large group of them and already many sites similar to Khan´s (I didn´t look too close but found about 5 within minutes!!! and there were friend-connections to many more I didn´t look at). BUT: maybe this fact could help to make Facebook react!?! I chose about 50 of the sickest and most obvious images from about 4 sites and reported them, hopefully they will not only delete those pix but take the whole sites down as the complete profile was full of all this rubbish! In this I see a great chance to demask the fake-profile/s and to make the connection Khan <--> Fetisch clear. 

I would apprechiate if you all could share these infos and search after more friend-profiles of Khan and find some more of this ****. I know it might be encouraging as there seem to be so many but maybe it´s enough to find just a few and FB will make the connection and make investigations against all linked "friends" aswell?! I really hope so...

Oh, and in Khan´s friens-list I found another profile named "Farida Khan" - I didn´t look at it closely so far but at first sight this profile looks like a normal, private one - could it be that this is her "private" one and the one we know containing all this hard riding **** is just her "professional" one?

Here just 3 exemplary sites I found in Khan´s friends-profile:

http://www.facebook.com/eric.cheval.77/photos_stream (riding/rider fetisch violence picture)

http://www.facebook.com/Women.Riding.Horses (several pix plus linked videos showing and advertising sick horse abuse and fetisch with horses)

http://www.facebook.com/wendy.hotdutchrider/photos_stream


Sorry I wrote you a novel here but I think we all should try what we can to stop that this stuff get´s shared. Sad enough we´ll never stop those sick individuals living this :-(


----------



## Floxie (9 February 2013)

I don't care if it's a sexual fetish or not. That in itself doesn't make her a bad person, or change a single thing.

Many people have sexual fetishes that I find unsavoury, wouldn't enjoy, and sometimes don't even want to hear about! Finding out that what this woman does is because of sexual kicks shouldn't mean a damn thing. It's either right or it's wrong. WHY she does it doesn't mean a damn thing.

Sorry - I don't like what I've seen of her, but I REALLY dislike people feeling all clever because they've worked out that it's a sexual kink and how much worse that makes it. 1) of course it is. 2) no, it really doesn't.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (9 February 2013)

Floxie said:



			but I REALLY dislike people feeling all clever because they've worked out that it's a sexual kink and how much worse that makes it. 1) of course it is. 2) no, it really doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

I have skipped through the thread so haven't read it fully so may have missed a few things!

however, I do not agree with this. I feel that it is highly significant what motives are behind this. Fetish behaviour linked to cruelty is dangerous as it is passion driven and forms groups of like minded people that just feed off each other and support each other- and people are stronger in numbers.

A simple act of cruelty is localised to a single case and can be removed relatively easily- unfortunately fetish behaviour is normally much more widespread and has a contagious effect. You only need to read the comments on the pictures to see this.

Just my opinion, I know there are many more factors involved and I've oversimplified it a bit ! but just getting my point across


----------



## missmarple123 (9 February 2013)

Floxie said:



			I don't care if it's a sexual fetish or not. That in itself doesn't make her a bad person, or change a single thing.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Foxie,

I must confess that I´m quite shocked about what your wrote - never ever expected such a statement as I assumed that people in this forum and especially in this thread dislike what happens to all these animals. Can´t tell you how much I´m angry about to see that some don´t care...

If you really had read what I wrote, I mean if you read carefully, I say: I´m not an upholder of moral standards, a detective for sex sites searrching for to free the web from fetish. It´s about the current CASE, horses are tortured by an obviously LARGE GROUP of people. Right now, nearly in puplic! 

And yes, I totally disagree: THAT (what Khan and all these other women riding and beating small ponies in high heels etc. DOES MAKE them BAD persons. This is animal abuse, torture an absolutely not tolerable! And I´m not happy that the Khan issue turned out to be such a mess (even more I thought, it was bad enough!). THIS now is even worse because there is a large fan base and supporters which means that not only a handfull of girls torture living beings but there is a market. I´m sorry you don´t care!
And as I said, things turned out could be at least a chance to do something against as it´s not a private thing anymore and it is against the FB guidelines regarding displaying violence and pornography etc.



Floxie said:



			Many people have sexual fetishes that I find unsavoury, wouldn't enjoy, and sometimes don't even want to hear about! Finding out that what this woman does is because of sexual kicks shouldn't mean a damn thing. It's either right or it's wrong. WHY she does it doesn't mean a damn thing.
		
Click to expand...

Veto! It definitely IS wrong as horses get tortured an hit! There is a limit of political correctness - it´s one thing not to judge strange or different sexual orientations or fetish but another to tolerate and accept practics and affinity to things where living beings get tortured, forced etc!!! Unbelievable you don´t agree! Have you ever heared about "animal crushing"? Not to speak about things where children are involved! Of course it does mean a damn thing!!! 



Floxie said:



			Sorry - I don't like what I've seen of her, but I REALLY dislike people feeling all clever because they've worked out that it's a sexual kink and how much worse that makes it. 1) of course it is. 2) no, it really doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious? I asked you to share and thought I maybe found a chance being able to take facebook down these profiles now. I feel clever? WHAT? Can tell you the whole issue I really care about, can´t believe such has a large audience and it hurts me to know that these (and many other animals) has to bear all this! Maybe you should rethink your political correctness in such cases and start thinking. With your brain AND with your heart maybe.

Just one last thing: I dislike not only people who actively torture living and feeling beings (human or animals) for sexual kik - same I dislike those who GET the kick because they create markets with their demand and ASK FOR videos etc. AND i dislike people who look away when they see cruelty against others and use "hey, everybody is o.k." as an alibi. NO: cruelty, torture, abuse and violence are NOT o.k. and I honestly hope your view is just the eception!


----------



## JenJ (9 February 2013)

missmarple123 said:



			I honestly hope your view is just the eception!
		
Click to expand...

No, I agree with Floxie, in that the motive is irrelevant.

What is happening is wrong, regardless of any fetish.


----------

